# Is this true?!! Audi 1.8T engines are blow-up specials?!



## audipanzerwagen (Jul 11, 2003)

Guy on the AW 80/90/CQ Forum told another to not bother putting a 1.8T in his 90 because they blow-up!







He then told him to install a 20VT engine instead. Says that they are proven powewrplants. Any comments on this? I'd like to hear from the guys with 1.8T engines.







Look below.
"Why would you pick a 1.8t? The blow, literally, blow up."
Posted by ¥ÜM¥JÅG€R on 2004-08-13 00:10:30
In Reply to: after countless hours of searching....can i do a 1.8t swap (and keep quattro) with a RS2 tranny??? posted by Audidriver9 on 2004-08-12 19:30:16
"Stick with the tried and true 5cyl turbo engine."

_Modified by audipanzerwagen at 8:23 PM 8-13-2004_

_Modified by audipanzerwagen at 8:24 PM 8-13-2004_


_Modified by audipanzerwagen at 8:25 PM 8-13-2004_


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Is this true?!! Audi 1.8T engines are blow-up specials?! (audipanzerwagen)*

The 1.8T is a pretty solid engine as well. You guys have probably seen a pink A4q (RS4 looks) from Norway. This car used a 700 hp 1.8T. Not much was stock in his car, but the engine block was stock, I believe the crank was stock as well.


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Is this true?!! Audi 1.8T engines are blow-up specials?! (audipanzerwagen)*

Nah, not true.
There is nothing fundamentally wrong with the 1.8T motor.
Its in countless models of VAG cars. Very reliable and will continue to be used after the other turbo models are long gone in lieu of less maintenance Normally aspirated cars.
Only major hickup in the last few years was the coilpack problem and that was a bad batch from a subcontractor supplier.
Oh, and a 1.8T isn't a bad motor in a 90. Its shorter which moves the weight back a bit. It also allows more room up front for an intercooler and other accessory bits to fit comfortably behind the stock front grill.
James


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Is this true?!! Audi 1.8T engines are blow-up specials?! (Fusilier)*

I based my information on the fact that they are the hottest seller at my buddies Audi junk yard as replacement engines, not swaps. A problem with the oil pumps, IIRC (mostly stock).
And who here would pick a 1.8t over a 2.2 20vT anyway?


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Is this true?!! Audi 1.8T engines are blow-up specials?! (yumyjagermiester)*

Well I thought I'd throw in my input. 
The K03 turbo, generally speaking, is not very durable and doesn't handle abuse. K04 is no better.
I've spent lots of time in the 1.8t tech forum, and I see people install big turbo kits and throw rods. Usually in the 260-280 whp territory, people seem to get 20-30k on the motor. These are commercially available kits with included tuning software, and so I don't blame the tuning. There are people making much more than that but never for very long. 
VW Blocks (the actual casting) and cranks are always very strong. I've never even heard of an old cast 8v crank breaking. 
I can't think of a reason to pick the 1.8t other than weight. The install in an 80/90/Coupe would be such that no readily available aftermarket parts would be useable...unless someone went to the length to use factory management. Then you could use a chip and an N75 valve upgrade.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Is this true?!! Audi 1.8T engines are blow-up specials?! (billzcat1)*

The 1.8T with K03 in my 98 Passat is dong fine at 120,000 miles (a freind bought it). it was chipped at 40,000 (1.1bar boost chip). As long as you don't beat it to death when it';s cold or shut down right after beting on it...they do OK on the 1.8T, it's when you cram 2 of them onto a V6 that they fry more often...but I'm not saying you can't blow them on a 1.8T...you can, but you are 100% at fault if you do...equipment abuse causes failure...
But, I wonder if the newer 1.8Ts might be weaker than the older ones? Back when I was more active in the 1.8T community, there were VERY few failures, even when running K04s with insane amounts of boost...


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Is this true?!! Audi 1.8T engines are blow-up specials?! (duandcc)*

As I said. They don't handle abuse, and that classifies them as "delicate" in my book. The K20-series and a vast line of Garrett turbos are all much more durable IMO.


----------



## audipanzerwagen (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Is this true?!! Audi 1.8T engines are blow-up specials?! (Fusilier)*

Take a look at this> http://forums.audiw0rld.com/ot...phtml
Pix says it all!


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Is this true?!! Audi 1.8T engines are blow-up specials?! (audipanzerwagen)*

What's this here gov'na?
How did that happen? Looks like the cam gear broke??? Kind of an odd failure IMO


----------



## Toxcheap (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: Is this true?!! Audi 1.8T engines are blow-up specials?! (billzcat1)*

The motor's as stout as any other audi motor. I think it would benefit the 90 to have the lighter motor if your gonna track it. But imo the extra low end tq from the 5 cylinder is nice for daily driving and helps when using a bigger turbo. As for motors blowing and K03 breaking well my brothers owned a 1.8T A4 for three years. It's chipped pushing crazy boost and I doubt many are capable of driving a car as hard as he does! He literally runs 130mph to working and home everyday, granted it's only 10 miles, but it's 10 miles at WOT. As for the breaking point of the 1.8T well Billy T's stock 1.8's block is putting out high 400's to the wheels and competed in this year brutal Uber Golf challenge and last years 1.8T challenge winner for amature class is are own nerdhotrod from this forum, he's putting out 378 to the wheels on the stock block.


----------

